# wax ammo



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Any thoughts on this.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I think it would work, same concept as clay right? Just can't bake them in the sun, or they would melt., sounds like a cheap ammo. For target practice


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

not good in the desert heat


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

To much work and time to make them. Marbles are cheap, easy and Accurate. Steel $ 1.50 per pound at Royal steel ball. Just my opinion though. Time is money.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Gulfwax and a melon baller will get you some.


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Sounds like a good ammo for a hotel or vacation


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmm... can't picture it. But I'm with Treefork. I went through the clay ammo phase. It was fun, but really time consuming and tedious to make.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Hmmm... can't picture it. But I'm with Treefork. I went through the clay ammo phase. It was fun, but really time consuming and tedious to make.


parafin and a mold. wont kill anything with it but you can knock the snott outta some cans. or not.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

C&R Wax Bullets - One thousand .44 caliber Cap & Ball wax bullets (.451 diameter) - U.S.A. order (includes shipping)

$25.00

This is a deal the price above includes shipping.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I expect we will be seeing some videos soon of you waxing some cans. lol


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

If the fast draw ever becomes popular enough to become a contest, wax would be a great ammo, as steel would beat up the targets pretty bad and marbles might shatter and make things dangerous. C & R makes great wax bullets, as do a few others, and they are cheap, but not round. If that isn't a problem, then that is a great source. I have used the C & R and they do hold up fairly well in the heat.

If anyone knows of some inexpensive (cheap) molds in .50 or .60, let me know. I would like to try doing some casting and see if wax would work.

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

is it cheaper than moth balls?


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I've done molding & casting in my other past different hobbies using specialty silicone molding rubber. It's just the creation of master mold to cast numerous wax ball batches. Wax is easily meltable on stovetop (double boiler). The mold would be rubber/silicone and you make master gang mold to cast multiple balls (similar to casting lead balls). Michael's Art stores or other hobby art/craft stores might have molding flexible rubber type molding materials. Some have attempted poor man's style molding, using silicone caulking, however, I do not know how good that works ....

Using Silicone Caulking to Make Molds

Or a split plaster of paris 2 piece mold could work. You have to create pouring sprues (holes) in mold so melted wax can be poured into each of the ball mold openings (like lead ammo casting) ....

Making mold (plaster) for spherical ball mill media


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

What is the purpose of using wax? Are cheap plastic beads a more viable substitute?

I keep a few bags of 1/2" plastic beads to go with slingshots given to new shooters before they unleash the steel hail of doom on the city.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ash said:


> What is the purpose of using wax? Are cheap plastic beads a more viable substitute?
> 
> I keep a few bags of 1/2" plastic beads to go with slingshots given to new shooters before they unleash the steel hail of doom on the city.


could be a environment friendly solution i giv it a try

cheers


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

I would think it would mushroom or totally far apart on any hard targets and not be reusable.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> I've done molding & casting in my other past different hobbies using specialty silicone molding rubber. It's just the creation of master mold to cast numerous wax ball batches. Wax is easily meltable on stovetop (double boiler). The mold would be rubber/silicone and you make master gang mold to cast multiple balls (similar to casting lead balls). Michael's Art stores or other hobby art/craft stores might have molding flexible rubber type molding materials. Some have attempted poor man's style molding, using silicone caulking, however, I do not know how good that works ....
> 
> Using Silicone Caulking to Make Molds
> 
> ...


I wonder: has anyone thought of making ammo out of silicone caulking itself?


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

I have made ammo from hot glue sticks. I just cut them in cylinders. They are somewhat like rubber. This idea was inspired by Charles who uses lead cylinders for ammo.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

e~shot said:


> is it cheaper than moth balls?


Well im certain its healthier.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> If the fast draw ever becomes popular enough to become a contest, wax would be a great ammo, as steel would beat up the targets pretty bad and marbles might shatter and make things dangerous. C & R makes great wax bullets, as do a few others, and they are cheap, but not round. If that isn't a problem, then that is a great source. I have used the C & R and they do hold up fairly well in the heat. If anyone knows of some inexpensive (cheap) molds in .50 or .60, let me know. I would like to try doing some casting and see if wax would work. Todd


Depending on where you get the wax ammo are there different degrees of hardness.


----------



## CodyCanada (Jan 29, 2017)

In order to not waste my good steel and cuz theyre fun I like to warm up maybe a dozen bbs and maybe a teaspoon of wax and ball it up in my hands. Once hard they are easy to work with shoot straight and basically explode on impact with something hard. They leave some wax on the target making it easy to track hits I will get some pictures once i get more wax and make more.


----------



## CodyCanada (Jan 29, 2017)

Im going to try Hanging empty water ballons filled with bbs or lead shot and hot wax to see if I can get them can make them quicker and more uniform. Any ideas on something else common that might make a good mold?


----------



## CodyCanada (Jan 29, 2017)

Threw a few together quick then realized how old this thread is oops haha. Anyway these took maybe 10 mins to make and its quicker if you do more at a time with a pot of wax instead of melting a candle into the concave bottom of a can. Hopefully someone may see this and think theyre as cool as I do.
sorry I cant figure out how to make the picture of the three steps rightside up it keeps flipping when I attach it


----------

